# 5/26 Olympus Headboat report



## corey291 (May 18, 2006)

The Wife and I went out on the Olympus on Saturday evening for some Croaker.

Not a bad night. I didn't catch as many as I would have liked, but most people went away with at least 5 or 6. A couple of folks did at least 2 times as that much. Mostly all croaker, but one flounder was caught off the back of the boat.

Funniest part of the night was watching these 3 guys fishing together and were constantly getting their lines tangled with each other. . Fortunately, they were friends, and I think one of them had never been fishing before. My wife laughed at the fact that every time one of them caught a fish, all 3 of them had to reel their lines in.

-Corey


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the report. Glad to hear the Olympus is still going out. What is the price for a night time trip these days?


----------



## corey291 (May 18, 2006)

$50.00 for the trip. Includes bait though.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

corey291 said:


> $50.00 for the trip. Includes bait though.


It has been many years since I have taken the boat. Probably 6 or 7. It was $35.00 then but gas prices are a heck of a lot higher now.


----------



## CrappieFisher (Apr 16, 2007)

*I went on the day trip*

Didn't have as much success on the day trip though. 22 of us on the boat, and maybe 15-18 stripers caught the whole day. I got two keepers and my buddy caught one. We were using cutbait (menhaden) and chumming the waters for them.

My biggest criticism was that the captain spent 2 hours getting us into position, and then parked there the whole time, not moving once. The return trip only took an hour  

We also had several people who had never held a fishing rod in their lives. Several tangles, upside down reels, two people trying to reel in each other's lines simultaneously (from opposite sides of the boat) At least I had a good laugh (I was even gracious enough to teach someone how to open their bail).


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

Where is this out of and do they have a website? Trying to find something a little closer than Ocean City to hit up in two weeks.


----------

